# Indoor birds around fish tanks



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I brought my dove Ivan in a week and a half or so ago as the weather is getting cold and he is an only dove at the moment. Unfortunately I did not notice that Ivan likes to drink from one of my fish tanks that houses my fancy goldfish. Even more unfortunate that Ivan was pooping in the tank, which I just figured out tonight. 

One of my fish was sick on Saturday and I medicated for fin rot on Saturday and Sunday but he died Monday. The other two have it as well. I couldn't for the life of me figure it out as I've had this tank and these fish set up for almost two years. Then I went to do a partial water change tonight while they're on medication and noticed a pile of poop in the gravel!!! Obviously I have it covered now but just wanted to warn everyone to protect their fish.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

cOOL, thanks. a few weeks ago I had one of my parakeets accidentally fly into my tank fish tank. I got him out quick and fixed the problem. he could have gotten out by himself if I wasn't there, but I am always there when I let my keets fly around.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

a have a lid on mine and they like to stand right on top of the filter/moter thing and drink the water that flows out of it and into the tank.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry about your fish, Maryjane. Glad you discovered the problem. Hope the other two recover quickly. Thanks for sharing the warning!


----------

